# Please help me find a class in Downtown DC if possible? I am looking for....



## ukiltmybrutha (Jun 11, 2009)

something that is either tough to find or not at all possible. 

I am looking for a class that either mixes hapkido/judo or BJJ/muay thai.

The catch is that I would like to find a location that trains in these arts in the morning not at night.

Either of the above can be found in the area where I live Fredericksburg/Spotsylvania, Virginia.

However, with a commute of 2hrs and 20 minutes each way to DC I just don't want to go that route. I also have 3 kids, and family comes first to me.

Finding such classes in DC proper during the morning/early afternoon hours would sure work out the best for me.

Any thoughts?

Thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's one with kickboxing and boxing in the mornings.
http://www.laboxing.com/georgetown/boxing-schedule.asp

Here's one with kickboxing in the mornings.
http://www.combatsportscenter.com/schedule.html

Couldn't find much else doing just an internet search, but I don't know the area at all or the MA community there at all.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jun 12, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Here's one with kickboxing and boxing in the mornings.
> http://www.laboxing.com/georgetown/boxing-schedule.asp
> 
> Here's one with kickboxing in the mornings.
> ...


 
Thank your for your thoughts. I have been killing myself for hrs on this one.

I really want to make sure that I am mixing some grappling in there so the laboxing schedule won't cut it.

The combatsportscenter seems interesting, but that is in Richmond which is 50 miles in the other direction from my home.

Thanks for trying though. Hopefully I will find something if I keep searching.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Let me make a suggestion:

Have you spoke to any of the Instructors that would teach what your looking for otherwise and see if they are willing to schedule a session that fits your itinerary?

In some cases a lot of teachers are pretty flexible as long as you explain to them your willingness, dedication and be honest about your schedule.

Just a thought on this.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jun 12, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Let me make a suggestion:
> 
> Have you spoke to any of the Instructors that would teach what your looking for otherwise and see if they are willing to schedule a session that fits your itinerary?
> 
> ...


 
Not yet, not a bad idea! I will try around and see how that works.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 13, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> Not yet, not a bad idea! I will try around and see how that works.




Awesome! I wish you the best in that endeavor.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jun 16, 2009)

I came across this (http://www.boxinggyms.com/addresses/washingtondc.htm) while I was trying to track down the Third Power Gym in Adams Morgan.  I'm not clear that they're still open, as the only Third Power site I can find now is the New York branch.  But I'd try giving them a call.  I've never taken classes there myself, but I've used their ring a couple of times for sparring.  I know they do boxing and kickboxing.  Last I heard, they were doing BJJ and capoeira as well.  Though that was some time ago.  Possible that they haven't survived the economy.


Stuart


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 9, 2009)

I have decided to take classes in the Fredericksburg/Spotsylvania area after I come home from work.

This will work the best for me. As you will see in my other post I am also debating which style might work the best for me.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> I have decided to take classes in the Fredericksburg/Spotsylvania area after I come home from work.
> 
> This will work the best for me. As you will see in my other post I am also debating which style might work the best for me.


 
 I run a Jujutsu (Combat and Aiki Jujutsu) school that also crosstrains in Filipino MA in Dale City Va.

 Our main focus is self defense, as you have stated in your previous post, so you might find what you like here.

 I would like to invite you to come check us out and take a free class anytime, just PM me here.

Shugyo!

 Dylan


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 16, 2009)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> I run a Jujutsu (Combat and Aiki Jujutsu) school that also crosstrains in Filipino MA in Dale City Va.
> 
> Our main focus is self defense, as you have stated in your previous post, so you might find what you like here.
> 
> ...


 
Hello there. Thanks for writing. Sounds like a class that I would have liked to attend. Unfortunately Dale City is out of my way. I used to live in Woodbridge (across from the 5 guys) but like a dummy bought a house in Spotsylvania because I thought that I was going to work for the USMC forever. Well things change and here I am. If my situation changes, I would love to check you out. If anyone asks, I'd be happy to let them know about you.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 18, 2009)

Which FMA do you teach out in Dale City, out of curiosity?

I'm in Alexandria, not far from you.  I understand that Amante Marinas (Pananandata) is down that way.  Is that right?


Stuart


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 23, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> Which FMA do you teach out in Dale City, out of curiosity?
> 
> I'm in Alexandria, not far from you. I understand that Amante Marinas (Pananandata) is down that way. Is that right?
> 
> ...


 

Several of us crosstrain with Dave Wink in Pekiti Tarsia and Silat in Fredrick, Md.

 We bring a good deal back to our Dojo, but I must point out we are crosstraining in Kali and Silat, meaning we work some of the movements and techniques into our Jujutsu, not teaching strait FMA/IMA.

 PM if you want to come donw to the Dojo.

 Shugyo!

  Dylan


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 23, 2009)

Will do.  Likewise if you ever want to shoot up to Alexandria.  There are several FMA groups in the area, incl. the one I'm associated with, which is Modern Arnis (though my own background is mostly Doce Pares).


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 27, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> Will do. Likewise if you ever want to shoot up to Alexandria. There are several FMA groups in the area, incl. the one I'm associated with, which is Modern Arnis (though my own background is mostly Doce Pares).


 
You ever train with Bruce Chui?
Good guy, we worked together for about a year and exchanged techniques a good bit, learned alot from him.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 29, 2009)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> You ever train with Bruce Chui?
> Good guy, we worked together for about a year and exchanged techniques a good bit, learned alot from him.


 
No.  Where's he located?  What does he teach?  I've heard the name before but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> No. Where's he located? What does he teach? I've heard the name before but I'm drawing a blank.


 

 He has his own association (travels to Fla, La and England to teach alot) but no stand alone school at this point. He lives in Prince William County.

 He was one of the guys Remy and Leon Jay would bring along on their seminar tours.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like he's at least somewhat associated with Modern Arnis then.  Quite a number of MA guys in the area, as it turns out.  Ed Mengel, Brian Pancia, Roman Picardo (who's group I train with), etc.

The DC Metro area is actually becoming quite a hotspot for FMA.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Aug 1, 2009)

ap Oweyn said:


> Sounds like he's at least somewhat associated with Modern Arnis then. Quite a number of MA guys in the area, as it turns out. Ed Mengel, Brian Pancia, Roman Picardo (who's group I train with), etc.
> 
> The DC Metro area is actually becoming quite a hotspot for FMA.


 
Yes it is, we have Trident down the street from us as well as some Sayoc guys in the area.


----------

